

San Diego Web Designer - netconstructor
http://osrc.dfm.io/netconstructor
Christian Hochfilzer is the Co-Founder and Director of UX Design &amp; Strategy at NetConstructor.com, a San Diego based company composed of a tightly-knit group of talented and experienced professionals in the realm of online web development and marketing.<p>At the heart of NetConstructor is the simple belief that results speak for themselves. We understand that regardless of how aesthetically pleasing an advertisement or website may be, or how much theoretical sense the technique makes, unless the campaign produces the desired results, it has failed.
======
netconstructor
Portfolio URL:
[http://talent.adweek.com/netconstructor](http://talent.adweek.com/netconstructor)

